# Identifikationdienst für den neuen Personalausweis



## Newsfeed (9 März 2011)

Beim Online-Identifikationsservice Verify-U können sich Kunden künftig auch mit ihrem neuen Personalausweis gegenüber Internetanbietern legitimieren. 

Weiterlesen...


----------

